# [News] Adobe After Effects 5.5.1 - Update



## Martin Schaefer (27. Januar 2003)

Hi,

Adobe hat für After Effects das Update auf Version 5.5.1 zum Download bereitgestellt.

 Ansichtsoptionen werden korrekt in den Voreinstellungen gespeichert
 Die neuen Ebenenfüllmodi aus Photoshop 7 werden beim Import erhalten
 Adobe Premiere 6.5 Titel werden korrekt importiert
 beim Import von Adobe Premiere Projekten bleiben nun die In- und Out-Punkte für fehlendes Rohmaterial erhalten
 Aus After Effects exportierte TIFFs erzeugen beim öffnen in Photoshop keine Fehlermeldung mehr
 Einige 3D-Renderer Besonderheiten wurden behoben

klick mich

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## KJ187 (1. März 2003)

ich habe die 5.0 und der nimmt das update nicht auf 5.5.1   gibt es noch ein Update von 5.0 auf 5.5 ??? Wenn ja wo ? Auf adobecom finde ich es nicht


----------



## goela (1. März 2003)

Musste ja wohl sein, nachdem die Premiere 6.5 Version jetzt schon einige Zeit draussen ist!


----------



## brecht (3. März 2003)

das update von 5.0 auf 5.5 ist kostenpflichtig, und deshalb wird die 5.5.1 nicht auf der 5.0 funzen -


----------

